# siphoning doesnt work



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

tried to siphone gas from my wifes atv to put in mine to test out the new motor, well stck a 3/4 id hose in her gas tank and sucked (no :greddy2: intended) on the other end man ill never do it again, after ingesting half of what i got it didnt continue to flow into the gas tank i had by my foot. so all i got was a high off fumes, a mouth full of gas and a stinch thatll be with me for the next couple of days and no gas in my brute. lol i feel like a complete [email protected]**.
how many people have done this?


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

that lil plastic thing should come out thats how i have done it on both of ours and put the can as low as posible


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

no there was no plastic thing. lol the hose was in the gas tank and my extra tank i was trying to fill was on the ground haha, i had no trouble trying to get gas out it was keeping it flowing was the problem, after it got all over me i gave up. i just rode it with low fuel for a min.

i try writing somthing and i cant phrase it without sounding :greddy2: so im just gonna keep drinking my liquid encouragement (captain) to drown out the taste of gas and try to write somthing with out getting all the fruity comments. lol. on the side note tho the brute is very very powerful and im stoked that its back running.

so who else has drank gas? lol


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey, don't feel bad, I heard of a guy using a shop vack and blowing up the garage with him in it...electricity and gas not a good combo.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

wow thats much worse than getting a mouth full of fuel


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

oh my


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

go to oriellys.and buy a hand pump..has a suction side and discharge hoses...its clean,and simple


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

pretty much every marine store around will also carry those bulb type hand pumps.


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

true, didnt think bout that. ill just go to the gas station today i just didnt feel like going lastnight


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

Color me stupid, but I had a 78 f100 one time that I destroyed the axle/trans in, with half a tank of premium in it. My smart self decided to drill a 1/2 inch hole in the bottom of the tank to get the gas out...


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

enraged350 said:


> Color me stupid, but I had a 78 f100 one time that I destroyed the axle/trans in, with half a tank of premium in it. My smart self decided to drill a 1/2 inch hole in the bottom of the tank to get the gas out...


 

lmao did it work?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Usually the fuel line will come off of the carb pretty easy, wouldn't it be easy to just disconnect the fuel line at the carb or fuel pump if so equipped, then let it come out of the tank as if it were going into the carb?

*edit* speculation on the fuel pump I have no idea if it runs constantly with just the ignition on


----------



## enraged350 (Mar 1, 2011)

speedman said:


> lmao did it work?


Actually, it did. Only problem was I had rubber undercoated the tank so as the fuel ran along the tank and into the fuel can it was "rubberized". Looked and smelled horrible, but into my 90 it went... it only had to get itself to the junk yard :bigok:


----------



## hfdbuck09 (Oct 22, 2010)

its a vaccume type pump on her AC so that wouldnt have worked. i gave that thought til i realized when i jetted it the other day when i took the fuel line off none came out


----------

